# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ευρετήριο Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας >  Ευρετήριο Μικρών πλοίων Ακτοπλοΐας , Επιβατηγών και Τουριστικών [Small Tourist Boats]

## SteliosK

*Α

Αγιος Γεώργιος [Agios Georgios]*

*Αγία Μαρίνα Αιγίνης [Agia Marina Aiginis, Αλέξανδρος]*
*
Αγκίστρι Σταρ [Angistri Star, Νήσος Χρυσή, Φίλιπποι, Artek]
**
Αίας [Aias]*

*Αλέξανδρος [Alexandros]*

*Αλέξανδρος Κ ΙΙ [Alexandros K II]*

*Αλεξάντερ [Alexander]*

*Αλκυονίς [Alkionis]*

*Αλφα ΙΙ [Alpha II]*

*Αναστασία [Anastasia, Άθως Εξπρές, Σάμος Εξπρές, Σαμοθράκη]*

*Ανδρομέδα [Andromeda]*

*Αννα ΙΙ [Anna II]*

*Άννα Μαρου [Anna Maru, John P]*

*Αννούλα ΙΙ [Annoula II]*

*Απολλόνιο [Apollonio, Cunda Express]*

*Απόλλων Κ [Apollon K, Δάφνη ΙΙ]*

*Αργώ [Argo]*

*Αριστόβουλος Β [Aristovoulos V]*

*Αρτεμις [Artemis]*

*Άρτεμις Ικ. [Artemis Ik. , Σκιάθος Σταρ, Διόνυσος]*

*Αφρικάνα** [Africana]*

*Β*

*Βένους [Venus, Floks 1, Alina 1]*

*Βίκυ Φ ΙΙ [Vicky F II, Ελισάβετ ΙΙΙ, Πρέμιερ]*

*Γ*

*Γέρο Σαρρής [Gero Sarris]*

*Γεώργιος Μπρούφας & Γεώργιος Μπρούφας ΙΙ [Georgios Broufas & Georgios Broufas II]
*
*Γλαρακι Εξπρες [Glaraki Express]
*
*Γραμβούσα Εξπρες [Gramvousa Express, Hellen, Gotland]*

*Δ*

*Δελφίνι [Delfini – Φανούλα]*

*Δέσποινα Π [Despina P]*

*Δήλος Εξπρές [Delos Express, Τυχοδιώκτης, Alina III]*

*Δημήτριος [Dimitrios, Balaklavets]*
*
Δημήτριος Φ [Dimitrios F]*

*Δημοσθένης & Δημοσθένης Κ [Dimosthenis & Dimosthenis K]*

*Ε*

*Ελλάς [Hellas - Ταξιάρχης]* 
*
Ελενα Φ [Elena F]*

*Ελισάβετ*

*Ελισάβετ - Δήμητρα [Elisavet-Dimitra, Σάμος Σκάι, Χριστίνα, Luxor, Alina 2]*

*Ελισάβετ ΙΙ [Elisavet II, Κασκαβάλας Ι, Βεργίνα]*

*Ελλη Εξπρές [Elli Express, Illyria]
*
*Εξπρές Εύβοια Ι [Express Evia I]*

*Εξπρές Νίκος [Express Nikos]

**Επτάνησος [Eptanisos]*

*Ευτυχία Π [Eftichia P, Θεομήτωρ, Ευτυχία]
*
*Εξπρές Σκοπελίτης [Express Skopelitis, Ερεσσός ΙΙ]*

*Ζ*

*Ζαναντού [Zanadu, Sergey Esenin]*

*Ζευς Δ [Zefs D, Οινούσσαι ΙΙ, Αετός]*

*Θ
*
*Θερμαικός Ι [Thermaikos I, Μαρία Κ]*

*Θεσσαλονίκη [Ουρανούπολις]* 

*Ι*

*Ίκαρος Παλάς [Ikaros Pallas - Ίκαρος]*
*
Ίλιον [Ilion]*

*Ιόνιαν** Ντόλφιν** [Ionian Dolphin]*

*Ιόνιαν Σαν [Ionian Sun, Ολυμπία Σαν, Ολύμπικ Σαν, Ολυμπία ΙΙ, Θωμάς I, Yupiter]*

*Ιφιγένεια Άννα [Ifigenia Anna, Astoriya]*
*
Κ*

*Καλυψώ (Σαντορίνης) [Kalypso]*

*Καλυψώ [Kalypso]
*
*Καπετάν Κώστας [Kapetan Kostas - Καπετάν Γεροαντώνης, Καπετάν Γιώργης, Θύελλα]*

* Καπετάν Νταβέλης [Capetan Davelis]
*
*Καπετάν Φώτης [Kapetan Fotis]*

*Κάρπαθος ΙΙ [Karpathos II, Golden Sunset]*

*Κασσάνδρα Δέλφινους [Kassandra Delfinus, Αφροδίτη Εξπρές]*

*Κασσάνδρα ΙΙ [Cassandra II]*

*Κατερίνα [Katerina]* 

*Κέλλυ Κρουίζ [Kelly Cruise]*
*
Κιτσολάκης Εξπρές [Kitsolakis Express]*

*Κλειώ [Klio]*

*Κόσμος [Cosmos, Aegean Glory, Μυκήναι]*

*Κωνσταντίνος Μ [Konstantinos M, Αcademician Suhomel]*

*Κωσταντής [Kostantis]*

*Λ*

*Λατώ [Lato]*

*Λίνδος [Lindos]*

*Μ*

*Μακεδονία Παλάς [Makedonia Palace]*

*Μάκης [Makis, Terence Pimenov]*

*Μάκης IV [Makis IV, Άγιος Νεκτάριος Β, Γλάρος]*

*Μανάρας Εξπρές [Manaras Express]*

*Μανταλένα [Madalena]*
*
Μαργαρίτα [Margarita, Δάφνη]*

*Μαργαρίτα Χ. [Margarita CH., Νίκη, Ερεσσός]*

*Μιχαήλ [Michail]*
*
Μόσχος Εξπρές [Moschos Express]*

*Μπάλος [Balos, Ιφιγένεια Εξπρές, Τζάγκουαρ ΙΙ]
*
*Μπάλος Εξπρές [Balos Express, Διαγόρας, Λυδία, Vladimir Korolenko]*

*Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκης [Bob Sfoungarakis]*

*Ν*

*Νάξος Σταρ [Naxos Star, Leticia]*

*Νήσος Κως [Nissos Kos]*

*Νήσος Χάλκη [Nissos Chalki]*

*Νικόλαος Χ [Nikolaos X]*
*
Ντισκόβερι [Discovery]
*
*Νυδρί Σταρ Ι [Nydri Star I]*

*Νυδρί Σταρ ΙΙ [Nydri Star II, Αλέξανδρος Κ, Μιχαήλ Σ, Αννα Τερέζα]*

*Νυδρί Σταρ ΙΙΙ [Nydri Star III, Sotiraqis 1, Σωτηράκης Ι, HMS Sandringham]*

*Ο*

*Οδυσσέας [Odysseas]*

*Οινούσσαι ΙΙΙ [Oinoussai III - Ατρόμητος, Απόλλων]*

*Ορκα [Orca]*

*Όστρια [Ostria, Σύμη Ι, Ρένα Σ]*

*Π*

*Παναγία [Panagia]*

*Παναγία Αθωνίτισα [Panagia Athonitisa, Κασκαβάλας ΙΙ, Βεργίνα ΙΙ]*

*Παναγία Θεοτόκος [Panagia Theotokos, Blue Velvet]*

*Παναγία Σπηλιανή [Panagia Spiliani, Δέσποινα]*
*
Πανορμίτης [Panormitis]*

*Πάτμος Σταρ [Patmos Star, Ελβίρα]*

*Πήγασος [Pegasus]*

*Πλατυτέρα Των Ουρανών [Platytera ton Ouranon]*

*Πόρτο Γραμβούσα [Porto Gramvousa, Μένια Μαρία]*
*
Ποσειδών [Poseidon]**
Ρ*

*Ρένα Σ ΙΙ [Rena S II]*

*Σ*

*Σαίντ Νίκολας [St. Nicolas, Κάπταιν Νικόλα, Φαν Μπόουτ, Σαντορίνη Εξπρές]*

*Σαλαμίς Εξπρές Ι [Salamis Express I]*
*
Σάμος Σταρ [Samos Star, Saronic Star]*

*Σαν Νίκολας [San Nikolas, Μιμόζα, Admiral II]*

*Σαρώνικ Ράουντ [Saronic Round, Maila I, Libed]*

*Σοφία [Sofia]*

*Σοφία Σταρ [Sofia Star]*

*Σπίριτ οφ Άθως [Spirit Of Athos]*

*Σπρινγκ Εξπρές [Spring Express, Τζίμης-Μάριος]*

*Στέλλα Εξπρές ΙΙ [Stella Express II, Ελλάς]
*
*Στέφαμαρ [Stefamar]*

*Σύμη ΙΙ [Simi II]*

*Σφενδόνη [Sfendoni, Αντιγόνη, Τ/Α Αίολος]*

*Τ*

*Ταξιάρχης [Taxiarchis, Ιφιγένεια, Idion, OM27]*

*Τζώρτζια [Georgia, Evpatoriya 42]*

*Το Κάλλιστο [To Callisto, Μαρίνα, Ιλλυρία ΙΙ]*
*
Υ*

*Υδροβάτης*
*
Χ*

*Χανιά ΙΙΙ [Chania III]*

*Χαράλαμπος [Charalambos, Χαράλαμπος Αιγίνης]*
*
Χρυσαυγή [Chrisavgi]*

*Χρυσή Εξπρές [Chrissi Express, Ατλαντίδες Σταρ, Εξπρές Ι]*
* 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A
*
* Aegean Sea

Andro [Αλέξανδρος Μ, Κάσος]*

*Atlantic [Atlantis, First Lady, Helgoland]        * 
*
D
*
*Delfini [Δελφίνι Εξπρές Μ, Δελφίνι Εξπρές, Αθηνά]*
*
G

Gavdos Star [Αγία Μαρκέλλα, Πάτμος Εξπρές, Δελφίνι]

M
*
* Marina [Άθως ΙΙ, Νήσος Παξοί]

S

Samos Sun [Σάμος Σαν, Γραμβούσα Εξπρές, Nadya] 

T

The one city of hope [The audacity of hope, Tinos Sky, Kos Sky, Άννα Μαρία]




*

----------

